

Resources to learn practical front end development? - pskittle


======
jbago
Is it android/iOS you are looking to get into? If that's the case my first
tutorial which proved to me very helpful was on this youtube channel.. It
starts from scratch and builds up through each video in the list and
everything is nicely covered

[https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston/featured)

Here you can find android/iOS front end development as well as various other
tutorials..

